

Happy WiFi day 8.02.11, the most exclusive holiday ever - SODaniel
https://spideroak.com/blog/20110802131754-happy-wifi-day-80211-the-most-exclusive-holiday-ever

======
ddlatham
_Your birthday comes around once every year, Halley's comet passes once every
75 years, but WiFi day still takes the cake as the most exclusive holiday.
Happening only once on this fine day of August 2nd of 2011 and thus cementing
it's position as the ruler of all holidays._

What about August 2, 2111?

~~~
Naga
Or February 8, 2011?

~~~
SODaniel
Yes. Depending on the date format of course it lands on quite a few dates. Fun
fact is that WiFi was actually invented in Australia, who are on the date
format that would have the day being celebrated in February.

Of course this post was more of a lighthearted 'Congratulation' to an
excellent technology.

------
forbes
Only useful for people who format their dates in crazy, mixed up mm-dd-yy.
Even then, a bit too geeky for my sensibilities.

~~~
riobard
This is gonna be downvoted, but I must say, ”mm-dd-yy is totally nuts!” I can
accept “Feb 8, 2011”, but definitely not mm-dd-yy. The next one is letter-size
paper. Well, another holy war...

~~~
SODaniel
As someone born and raised in northern Europe I agree that YYYY-MM-DD is the
only format that really makes sense. Then again, I also don't understand why
everyone is not on the Metric system..

~~~
elviejo
Only the USA, Burma (Myanmar) and Liberia, still don't use it.

~~~
mvzink
The confusing part is (here in the states), all the kids do actually learn the
Metric system in their grade school science classes, starting in elementary
school (primary, I think they call it elsewhere). Everyone I know _knows_ the
Metric system, but they give me queer looks when I use it, e.g. in
conversation. Not like it's insulting their American-ness or something either;
I really don't get it. It's worst with temperature, where people have to fight
their training to estimate the temperature in Fahrenheit.

------
pornel
You're late. It was in February ;P

------
jrockway
My favorite WiFi network was one called "firestorm (password: nobosses)". That
was in fact the password!

------
freejack
08.02.2011.

------
garron
The comments in the original page are great!. SSID = "WeCanHearYouHavinSex"
LOL!

